# Occasion Cards



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am super duper anti-cards.. I think they are gimmicky and expensive. I would not mind if people who send me cards just write "happy***" and stick it in an envelope. 

So if I really need them I buy bulk on Amazon, like a mixture of 30 occasion cards. 

The other thing I do is recycle. On valentine's day and our anniversary, and hubby's birthday, I swipe the given card, and put it in a box. The next year I give him the same cards over and over. 8 years and he's not noticed! He always tells me "that's a very nice touching card". I don't even know what they say aside from the occasion. I never thought I'd get away with it so long. But it's great that I do. Face it, he looks at it once and probably never after that. It sits there on the counter and when I take it he never even notices. Most people can't remember what they said a week later.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I throw cards away. My sister when she found out about this went nuts on me "How dare you throw your cards out. Those are meaningful!". 

I have no place to keep them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It feels so good to laugh and laugh I did, Sem. I thought, I should try that but I know mine would notice. He's like that about so much. He's got crap stored in his brain that is so hard to comprehend sometimes. 

Austin, even if I had the room, I don't keep them. Unless they are absolutely an important, milestone doesn't sound right, but it has to be right up there in importance for me. I guess after all these years, I might have five stored some where.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I have a few that do have meaning to me, The ones I wrote hubby when he was in London the year before we married. The last card sent to me by my favorite Aunt who passed away. A couple from my BFF who is in a nursing home and can't write anymore. Otherwise, I throw them away.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is that why we're all here? We all seem to think alike when it comes to so many subjects.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey, Birds of a feather


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

8hensalaying said:


> Hey, Birds of a feather


Cute, just cute.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

My brother and I used to send the same birthday card to each other for about 6 years. Both our birthdays are in January, mine in the first week, his towards the end of the month. Of course what we wrote each other is censored....brotherly love LOL.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Too funny, Dawg. 

So next year he'll get the card he gave me with a patch over his signature, and he'll read it and tell me that's a great card.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> Too funny, Dawg.
> 
> So next year he'll get the card he gave me with a patch over his signature, and he'll read it and tell me that's a great card.


You know you have to do that now, right?


----------

